# Any good reason to NOT uninstall HP Support Assistant?



## Wrigley's

Is the HP Support Assistant a crucial feature? Ever since I downloaded W-10, my HP Support Assistant is stuck on a page asking me to 'add a device'. All my devices were added already and it's not detecting any that weren't. 

I want to uninstall the damn Assistant. Any reason why I shouldn't? Like, will I still get automatic system updates if I do?


----------



## tnthomas

You have an HP printer?  If so, the only piece of software that you really need for it to work is the driver.   Only thing I can suggest is uninstall the HP Support thing, and if your printer doesn't work then reinstall it.

If you do not have an HP printer then you should be good-to-go, for uninstalling the HP thing.


----------



## Wrigley's

My printer is a Canon. Just now I downloaded the latest version of the HP thing. It was what I already had and I still have the same problem. 

Ok thanks tnthomas, I'll uninstall it.


----------



## AprilSun

I have a HP computer that came with the HP Support Assistant and I uninstalled it not long after I got it. It wasn't nothing but a pain. That was about 3 years ago and I haven't had a bit of trouble without it. Everything still works fine including updates.


----------



## Don M.

Wrigley's said:


> My printer is a Canon. Just now I downloaded the latest version of the HP thing. It was what I already had and I still have the same problem.
> 
> Ok thanks tnthomas, I'll uninstall it.



If you have a Canon printer, there is no need for Any HP software on your system.  I suspect that you had a HP printer at some point in the past, and now the HP software is "looking" for a HP printer.  Delete all HP applications, and you should be good to go.


----------



## Wrigley's

Don M. said:


> If you have a Canon printer, there is no need for Any HP software on your system.  I suspect that you had a HP printer at some point in the past, and now the HP software is "looking" for a HP printer.  Delete all HP applications, and you should be good to go.



I did. And also a separate HP scanner and doc filer. 

Ok, the HP SA is history. Thanks.

And thanks, April. My other worry besides updates was that it scans for bugs, but I get it now - it only scans the HP devices. I'm secure without it, so bye-bye HP AS.


----------

